# White Mage



## Queshire (Feb 18, 2012)

So, one of my character's is a psychopathic white mage. Her magic's limited to healing, buffs, curing status ailments, and creating barriers, and she will KICK YOUR ASS with them. I'm thinking of a Mad Doctor type archetype but with white magic instead of medicene.

Actually, all that was just bragging about my character, my main question is what to call her? I don't like the term white mage, that's a blatant ripoff of final fantasy, but my only other options seem to be some variation of priest or cleric, however, she's NOT a priest or cleric, if she ever actually met a god, she'd probably try to eat them. So what should I call her?

So far, I'm thinking of something like Life Mage, or Biomancer, but that gives the ideal of making magically created monsters. A very different feel then I want for her, and is already the Elve's hat.

So, any ideas?

(btw, her BFF is a bubbly, pacifistic, love-freak necromancer)


----------



## Drakhov (Feb 18, 2012)

I don't know, i think Biomancer would be a great name for a practitioner of healing magic, i'd prefer that to Life Mage.

The -mancer part I like - you could try variations on that - Physiomancer, Vitamancer (hmm, maybe not Vitamancer)


----------



## Queshire (Feb 18, 2012)

Why not vitamancer? I think I liked that best of your suggestions.

EDIT: How about Vitaurge / Vitaurgy?


----------



## ThinkerX (Feb 18, 2012)

'Healer'...of the renegade persuasion.  (assuming that there are other mages with those abilities who are not psycopaths)

There is also the ever so popular 'witch'.


----------



## Queshire (Feb 18, 2012)

mrr... witch is generally considered to dark, and healer doesn't sound... magical enough, plus she's not limited to just healing, also having buffs, status heals, and barriers.

Thanks for the ideas though, I really appreciate the help.

EDIT: Hm... maybe something with the latin word for white(album)? Albumor? Yeah, that sounds pretty fantasy-ish.


----------



## Drakhov (Feb 18, 2012)

Queshire said:


> mrr... witch is generally considered to dark, and healer doesn't sound... magical enough, plus she's not limited to just healing, also having buffs, status heals, and barriers.
> 
> Thanks for the ideas though, I really appreciate the help.
> 
> EDIT: Hm... maybe something with the latin word for white(album)? Albumor? Yeah, that sounds pretty fantasy-ish.



The latin for healer is vigoratus, and another latin translation for white is niveus

healing magician could become vigomagus, albumagus  or using -mancer as we discussed earlier could be vigomancer, niveomancer, albumancer, etc


----------



## grahamguitarman (Feb 18, 2012)

No offense but, status ailments? Buffs? TBH I'm left wondering if this is a story or a computer game.  Or is that the point? to have a story that reads like an RPG game?


----------



## Queshire (Feb 18, 2012)

definitely inspired by video games, the story's meant to be sort of an homage to video games and anime.


----------



## grahamguitarman (Feb 18, 2012)

Fair enough


----------



## ThinkerX (Feb 18, 2012)

> definitely inspired by video games, the story's meant to be sort of an homage to video games and anime.



I'd been wondering about that...

But...'witch' considered 'too dark' for a psycopathic spell caster?


----------



## Wiggles2021 (Feb 18, 2012)

Well, is she the only crazy one? if she was the only ass kicking one, and the rest used their powers peacfully, then she would be a renegade __________. But if her gifts were compleatly unique, then she wouldnt really have a name to begin with, cause no one would see her coming.


----------



## Queshire (Feb 18, 2012)

Well, first off magic is ridiculously common in my world, it's as common as technology is in our world. This character has a rare condition that causes magic to build up in her body, the pressure builds and builds, causing her great pain until it reaches a breaking point and is released in a random magical effect. To relieve that pressure, she has to cast spells.

There's many different types of magic, kind of like how there are many different types of martial arts. The type of magic she uses is pretty common, and well known as a peaceful, nondestructive style. She was taught it at first simply as a way to relieve the magical pressure, sort of like Tai Chi. She's not allowed to learn the more destructive styles of magic, because, well, she's psycho, but she's ok with that, seeing the look on the other guys faces as she beats them up using a so called "nondestructive" magic style is soooooo worth it.

Ah, by the way, if you've read the Neon Genisis Evangalon fanfic "Nobody Dies" she's partially inspired by the depiction of Rei in that story.


----------

